# Snowthrower clogged chutes



## Auggiedoggie (Dec 26, 2004)

I have a Sears 5 hp 2 stage auger control snowthrower. When the snow is wet it will clog the inside the chute and it will not shoot out. It makes nice square slush bricks. I see others with 2 stages and theres dont seem to stall or clog like mine. Is it the impeller that is a flaw? I read that the gap between the impeller blade and the chute can cause snow to get through and cause it to clog. Could this be the problem?
Thanks


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

probablly but of course i know jack about a snow blower almost. um i'd check it out though.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I would consider it the design of equipment problem... not all snowthrower are built and designed the same. While I haven't tried it I have heard of people spraying WD40 or cooking anti-stick spray on the chutes to help with the sticking problem.


----------



## 79t/a (Aug 24, 2004)

use silicone spray works good


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

Still I think you are trying to accomplish something that the machine is not designed to do. I've worked with many machines over the years and very few have ever been able to blow slush. There are a number of things to look at such as number of blades on the impeller, speed of the auger/impeller, resistance in the chute, condition of the belts, etc. 
I guess anything can be accomplished given the proper amount of time and money. but it would probably be a trial and error type of design change.
I don't mean to sound negative and say not to try and improve your machine but it depends on how much the machine means to you.

snoman


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah i was reluctant to say so but wd-40 would help but cooking spray's more environmentally safe. slush packs in anything anyway, i would give the cooking spray a shot.


----------

